# Does East Fork have a spillway?



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw the big dam yesterday, and I also so the outtake, so how do I get to the spillway provided its big enough to fish in. When I was there yesterday, I actually wanted to go there and fish, but I just didn't know how to get there. I came to the lake from 125 East, turned on to Bantam road, and went towards the swimming area.

Thanks


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

take 125 to 222 to slade rd follow the signs.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey fishman, the fishing below east fork is really good. I have done decent with catfish and I have a friend who has caught alot of small smallies wading the river below the dam and downstream.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of fish down there, but it can definitely be hit or miss. Once in a while I'll fish it for carp...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys, I was wanting to carp fish it.


----------

